# Films on important Reformed figures



## Claudiu (Dec 3, 2009)

I don't know if this is the appropriate place to post this question but I couldn't find another area close to the subject of my question. I watched this video a while ago on pbs: [video=youtube;nANzdoWpUKg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nANzdoWpUKg[/video]
after watching it I was interested if there are any other such videos out there that covers topics close to the Reformation and after up to the time of the end of the Puritans. It can be on the churches or major figures, for example Whitefield or Edwards in Puritanism, etc.


----------



## Claudiu (Dec 4, 2009)

44 views and nothing yet


----------



## David (Dec 4, 2009)

There's the film Luther. I thought it was quite good, but I couldn't comment on its accuracy, as I still haven't read a great deal about Martin Luther. I don't know of any documentaries however, if that's what you're after.


----------



## Christusregnat (Dec 4, 2009)

https://www.visionvideo.com/detail.taf?_function=detail&a_product_id=31068

John Hus DVD Movie

John Wycliffe DVD Movie The Morning Star

Amazon.com: Cromwell [VHS]: Richard Harris, Alec Guinness, Robert Morley, Dorothy Tutin, Frank Finlay, Timothy Dalton, Patrick Wymark, Patrick Magee, Nigel Stock, Charles Gray, Michael Jayston, Richard Cornish, Anna Cropper, Michael Goodliffe, Jack G

Google Image Result for http://prayerfoundation.org/movies/movie_29.jpg


----------



## thegospel (Dec 4, 2009)

*Check out Puritan Picks*

Here is a link for Puritan Picks . You will find movies in this section that cover historical figures, but it is still a limited selection because the section has multiple movies that cover the same historical figure (i.e. Martin Luther); not that that is a bad thing. However, you will find movies about John Wycliffe, Jonathan Edwards, and John Calvin which should be enjoyable and helpful.

Also if you cannot afford the monthly fee, at least you will have a starting point to find the movie title to be able to purchase.


----------



## DMcFadden (Dec 4, 2009)

David said:


> There's the film Luther. I thought it was quite good, but I couldn't comment on its accuracy, as I still haven't read a great deal about Martin Luther. I don't know of any documentaries however, if that's what you're after.



Extraordinarily accurate, down to the fact that he was rather slender in his early years.


----------



## AThornquist (Dec 4, 2009)

DMcFadden said:


> Extraordinarily accurate, down to the fact that he was rather slender in his early years.



Do you mean this in all seriosity?


----------



## toddpedlar (Dec 4, 2009)

The Hus and Wycliffe movies are both quite enjoyable, as is the original Martin Luther (I can't stand the new one, but maybe it's because I've got the old 1952 version emblazoned in my memory). Cromwell also is a fantastic movie, though it doesn't really deal so much with the Puritans as it might have.


----------



## Claudiu (Dec 4, 2009)

Hey guys thanks for all the input. Those all look really good especially the Puritan picks.

-----Added 12/4/2009 at 05:01:38 EST-----



David said:


> There's the film Luther. I thought it was quite good, but I couldn't comment on its accuracy, as I still haven't read a great deal about Martin Luther. I don't know of any documentaries however, if that's what you're after.



Oh I forgot to mention it technically can be a movie not only a documentary.


----------

